# Tactical Medic



## JsonAre (Oct 4, 2011)

What exactly is a tactical medic? And how do you become one?


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 7, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> What exactly is a tactical medic? And how do you become one?



A tactical medic is as far as my understanding goes, a paramedic assigned to a SWAT team or similar such LEO group and are there in case stuff hits the fan. As far as I can recall, there is no official tactical medic certification, maybe some states have adopted one, but I know TX hasn't. There are however courses that will give you a certificate of completion of a tactical medic program. Most of the time, SWAT teams will get paramedics from the local fire department to work on the team, or local EMS agency if fire and ems are separate. Some police departments just send officers through EMT and Medic classes. Ask around at your local PD's and see how they do things there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2011)

My lead instructor is a Tactical Medic for the local SWAT Teams. He always tells me, "It's a lot easier to train a medic to be a SWAT operator than it is to train a SWAT operator to be a medic"

TEMS medics here are through the agency I work for. You have to try out for the team and be selected. You must meet the same physical criteria as the SWAT members. Once selected the put you through a TCCC course then you do all the training and call outs with them. The guys operate on a rotating on-call schedule. They are on the door team and make entry.

That's how it works here, it is different everywhere. 

I'm not a TacMedic but has crossed my mind to give it a shot once I'm finished with school.


----------



## webster44 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Luno (Oct 7, 2011)

Search, this has been covered in depth, multiple times...


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it a realistic career goal?


----------



## wandering_idiot (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes


----------



## MediMike (Oct 9, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm not a TacMedic but has crossed my mind to give it a *shot* once I'm finished with school.



Hah!


----------



## Luno (Oct 10, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> Is it a realistic career goal?



No, it is not, in most circumstances, it is a fun personal goal, but most people will never have a career as a tactical medic alone.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

Luno said:


> No, it is not, in most circumstances, it is a fun personal goal, but most people will never have a career as a tactical medic alone.



Would a military background help at all?


----------



## Luno (Oct 10, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> Would a military background help at all?



Simple answer, no.  More in depth answer, the majority of tactical medics are part time, and used as an asset for a local law enforcement tactical team, just like there are very few full time SWAT teams, there are even fewer full time tactical medic positions.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

Luno said:


> Simple answer, no.  More in depth answer, the majority of tactical medics are part time, and used as an asset for a local law enforcement tactical team, just like there are very few full time SWAT teams, there are even fewer full time tactical medic positions.



I think I have more of a chance going into the Army or Air Force as a medic. I appreciate the response though. I’ve considered the Air Force as a Pararescue guy. I could meet the physical requirements. It’s just my career goal is some kind of tactical medicine.


----------



## Luno (Oct 10, 2011)

What exactly do you want? Feel free to PM me...


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

Luno said:


> What exactly do you want? Feel free to PM me...



Thanks, to answer your question I pretty much want any tactical medicine postion and a way to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Luno (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyone wants a cool guy job, few can make it, fewer can keep it...  If all you want is the patch, find some podunk pd department and cozy up to their 3/4 letter tactical team.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

Luno said:


> Everyone wants a cool guy job, few can make it, fewer can keep it...  If all you want is the patch, find some podunk pd department and cozy up to their 3/4 letter tactical team.



My local PD’s “SWAT” team consists of one guy.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 10, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> My local PD’s “SWAT” team consists of one guy.



Note to self, if you choose to rob a bank.. do it in Hatboro, PA


----------



## Luno (Oct 10, 2011)

Geez, you don't need a tactical team to cap an idiot....


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing bad happens here, I’m a member of my local FD and all we really get is vehicle accidents and automatic alarms. We’ve never had any real mass incidents besides the hurricane.


----------



## 325Medic (Oct 10, 2011)

I am familar with your local. Beware of what you say because sometimes the BIG stuff happens in the small town atmosphere. Oh, yea. I am a former Army medic and am a tactical medic with the county MIRT and like others are saying, I do the tac. medic part time, not enough to pay bills. Get a good education. Work as an EMT or paramedic for a while then after mastering your craft, then look into becoming a tac. medic. Better yet. Do what you said and join the service. I am sure the government could use you as a medic, especially if you think you can hack it as a P.J.

325.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

325Medic said:


> I am familar with your local. Beware of what you say because sometimes the BIG stuff happens in the small town atmosphere. Oh, yea. I am a former Army medic and am a tactical medic with the county MIRT and like others are saying, I do the tac. medic part time, not enough to pay bills. Get a good education. Work as an EMT or paramedic for a while then after mastering your craft, then look into becoming a tac. medic. Better yet. Do what you said and join the service. I am sure the government could use you as a medic, especially if you think you can hack it as a P.J.
> 
> 325.



Thanks for responding, I think I may join the Air Force or Army after I finish my EMT course. If the army medic is the way to go to acheive my goal. Which county is bristol?


----------



## 325Medic (Oct 11, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> Thanks for responding, I think I may join the Air Force or Army after I finish my EMT course. If the army medic is the way to go to acheive my goal. Which county is bristol?





As long as you strive to educate yourself / I am sure anybody will support you on what you want to do. Bristol is in Bucks County (6 miles from Philly border and close to Torresdale Hospital.

F.M.


----------



## mpc83 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been wondering how easy it is to do? I know its a school etc but i've also noticed its a "man's" world sometimes in EMS... I'm a girl and would love to do it... but don't seen many/ if any tatical chicks in my area. any info on that?


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 16, 2011)

mpc83 said:


> I've been wondering how easy it is to do? I know its a school etc but i've also noticed its a "man's" world sometimes in EMS... I'm a girl and would love to do it... but don't seen many/ if any tatical chicks in my area. any info on that?



A friend of mine (whose also a girl) is a combat medic, so I think you have a chance.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2011)

We have female combat medics, some of whom see combat.

The vast majority, male and female (especially female) never leave the base.

If you're one of the Chosen Few, one of the lucky ones (like me), you get to be an Infantry Medic. Best job in the world. Dudes only though, for true infantry, although some females do get to go out with engineers or MPs.

It all comes down to capability. If you're good, you might go out on a few. If you're great, you're Doc.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2011)

*Tactical medic as career goal...*

I second Luno. No. Even SWAT is not a good career goal.

That is, unless you want to be under-employed in a position you will get too old to perform relatively quickly, especially with the heightened chance of injury...during training, or scrambling around in gear, or slipping in pepper spray residue on the floor, etc etc. Then, yes.


----------

